# Desperate for a job Viseu



## rajtar (Feb 7, 2018)

Due to very unfortunate circumstances i have found myself in difficult unplanned financial situation, and i am now looking for a job in Viseu area. I am experienced in customer service, sales, driving, building, security and i was self employed personal trainer for the last year. My resume is very rich and i have have 15 years of work experience from 5 different countries. I do not speak portuguese but i am fluent in English and Polish.
Any ideas are welcome.
I know there is a work thread designated for this but i am abit desperate.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There are a couple of call centres in LISBON always looking for staff. Portuguese is generally not needed. However you weill find that the ocst of living will be greater than Viseu


----------



## rajtar (Feb 7, 2018)

siobhanwf said:


> There are a couple of call centres in LISBON always looking for staff. Portuguese is generally not needed. However you weill find that the ocst of living will be greater than Viseu


Thanks for your reply. 
I did apply for all english and polish speaking jobs in Portugal, and some companies have replied from Lisbon and Algarve. The only thing is that i will need money to move as i am here with my family and pets. I had some very interesting offers from Algarve starting next month, still waiting for confirmation. I am also going to talk to a gym owner from Viseu next week who is very interested in me. I would rather stay and work in Viseu for now as like you said the cost of living is much lower that Lisbon for example. I am always open to new ideas.


----------

